# 2007 Giant XTC CO or C1 ?



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Well g'day youse beer drinking environmental vandals from West Island! This is me, maxHR, the finest newbie MTB rider the world has ever seen. Has anyone managed to see, touch, feel or worship in front of, the new Giant 2007 XTC - C1 or C0 hardtails yet?
It is due to be released about now and I am getting tired, dirty, and attracting flies from camping outside the cycle store waiting for it to be released.
Any real world testing - how it looks outside the Coffee Shop, best coloured zinc cream to wear with it, etc would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
(stinky) maxHR.


----------



## Kalgrm (Sep 22, 2005)

G'day Max,

Glad to have you on the forum at last. I seem to run into you on just about every little hill I find when I'm out riding. Gotta train more .....

I haven't seen your new weapon of choice, but I'm sure it would be completely out of place outside the coffee shop: you'll need a road bike and lycra to fit in there. However, I'm certain it would look great in a mud wrestling venue like the *far* eastern states of Oz! 

Cheers,
Graeme


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

G'day Graeme, I have been informed the top of the line hardtail (XTC - CO) will be released in week 48 (next week) and the cheaper XTC - C1 after Xmas. Very sneaky way of extracting $$$$ from people who cannot wait until after Xmas for the new models. 
They must be graduates of the 'L'il B*st*rds' school of marketing......



Kalgrm said:


> G'day Max,
> 
> Glad to have you on the forum at last. I seem to run into you on just about every little hill I find when I'm out riding. Gotta train more .....
> 
> ...


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 27, 2005)

I seem to recall seeing the C0 at the bicycling australia show. Looks pretty nice, they've done a good job with the styling. I'd probably go the C0 over the C1, it's got some seriously nice kit on it.


----------



## JonesmanDave (Oct 26, 2006)

Yo MaxHR,

I have ridden a 15.5" XTC C0 and it simply flies! The acceleration is crazy fast and the new XTR is schmicko. I'm waiting on a C0 myself, and my 19" is due week 50. If you are a 17", good luck, as its a week 04 date (end of Jan) for them.
Dave


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I'm looking at the 19" as well, how accurate is Giant sizing? - I would hate to order and find its too big, - previously I have had 18" Cannondale and 17" Marin, - the Marin was a tad small and the 'dale juuuust right. My road bike is 56cm.



JonesmanDave said:


> Yo MaxHR,
> 
> I have ridden a 15.5" XTC C0 and it simply flies! The acceleration is crazy fast and the new XTR is schmicko. I'm waiting on a C0 myself, and my 19" is due week 50. If you are a 17", good luck, as its a week 04 date (end of Jan) for them.
> Dave


----------



## aussie_yeti (Apr 27, 2004)

most important measurement is the effective top tube - medium (19") xtc frame is 586mm, what's your dale? if you're on a 56 roadie i can't see you being smaller than a medium xtc.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey again Max... (you can use a X-post function so that all the replies etc stay in the same thread... not that it matter now).

In terms of sizing, Giant measure middle to middle- although it's still not easy to be precise where exactly middle is. I agree with Aussie_yeti about the TT though. Maybe you could try out a lower spec/model XTC (like the 1 or 2) even if it's from 2005 or 2006- the geometry of the bikes haven't changed between those years.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok, thanks Yeti and Majura. I just checked my current MTB, an old Ti Marin, its also 586 center to center top tube, so looks like the Giant 19" will be about right. The Marin was a great bike, only 22lbs, XT gear but no suspension at all, but everything except the frame is worn out.



aussie_yeti said:


> most important measurement is the effective top tube - medium (19") xtc frame is 586mm, what's your dale? if you're on a 56 roadie i can't see you being smaller than a medium xtc.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

I have noticed a thread in the Giant brand forum about there being NO XTC in North America, A few people have commented that Giant seem to have switched to a relatively shorter top tube for 07 models.

Quote from the thread:
"I believe that our Giant rep told us that they realised the mistake they made with the Rainier this year, and for '07 it's supposed to be back to a "race" geometry. It used to be so nice to tell customers Rincon and Yukon= "sport", Iguana and Rainier= "race/XTC geometry without the more expensive ALLUXX SL frame material", XTC= lightweight race. Now when I talk to people about the Giant hardtails, I just feel kind of like "eh, this one's got disc brakes, so it's better. Yeah, I'd put you on a 19" normally, but 'cause of this cut down frame style here, and the SHORT effective top tube ! you really need a 21". It's been weird sizing people on the <$1000 Giant MTBs this year. I really hope they bring back the Iguana this year and move the Rainier back up to where it rightly belongs. I agree, the international '07 XTC's are great. My favourite is the UK XTC C1, it's perfect! I'm kind of a full sus guy myself so.... My '07 Anthem 1 should be getting here Monday!"


----------



## mellic (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's my little toy that I have had for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, thats the best looking bike I have ever seen! So you have had time to use, abuse, worship and possibly even wash it, a couple of times, whats it like? How are the brakes?


----------



## mellic (Nov 14, 2006)

maxHR said:


> Wow, thats the best looking bike I have ever seen! So you have had time to use, abuse, worship and possibly even wash it, a couple of times, whats it like? How are the brakes?


Yes I have time to do all of the above. The bike is an absolute rocket and is a very smooth ride. It widdles all over the 06 s-works hardtail I owned prior to this.

In terms of the running gear, the 07 xtr stuff is awesome. As you can see in the pic I have swapped a few things. I swapped the crossmax SLR wheels for crossmax SL's, and I have also swapped the avid ultimates for juicy 7's. These things were swapped to bling up my boyfriend's new anthem (gees I am nice), and I got stuck with the leftovers. My boyfriend says that the performance of the avid ultimates is no different to the 7's, but the brakes are a bit lighter.

One thing I didn't like about the CO is the crappy alloy seatpost and handlebar that came on it. I swapped mine for a thomson masterpiece post and the raceface carbon bar.

Bike weighs 9.9kg, so I am fairly happy with the weight.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok thanks Mellic for the mini review, it looks like you are one of the very few to have this 2007 model so far.


----------



## dmsan (Dec 7, 2006)

*just got 1*

max

just picked up a 19" C0 last week - extermely happy is an understatement.

you're right re top bar. I moved from an old 19" Giant Carbon Fibre (we're talking MCM here) which iwas appox 40mm longer on the top tube. I'm about 5' 10"-11" - short legged - long upper and found that leg position was good - but am trialling a longer Head Stem - comes standard with 100 mm - am trialling 120 mm which feels better - and thinking if 130 mm

Bike looks great anywhere - including the Coffee Shoppe!!

dmsan


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase dmsan, you must be my evil twin because I share those exact same measurements and have figured I would need a 130mm stem also. The next size up is the 21" with a 610mm top tube, just a bit too big in seat tube length for me.
The Noosa Bike shop said yesterday I cannot buy it until January however, so I have plenty of time to mull over it.

QUOTE=dmsan]max

just picked up a 19" C0 last week - extermely happy is an understatement.

you're right re top bar. I moved from an old 19" Giant Carbon Fibre (we're talking MCM here) which iwas appox 40mm longer on the top tube. I'm about 5' 10"-11" - short legged - long upper and found that leg position was good - but am trialling a longer Head Stem - comes standard with 100 mm - am trialling 120 mm which feels better - and thinking if 130 mm

Bike looks great anywhere - including the Coffee Shoppe!!

dmsan[/QUOTE]


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

I just saw a pic of Rosemary Barnes racing the new XC Giants at Thredbo XC round 3. Here is the link to the www,cyclingnews.com photo:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphotos.php?id=/photos/2006/dec06/ausmtb06xc3/KU3L8910


----------



## akashra (Dec 30, 2006)

One of the local stores had a C1 while I was looking for a new bike earlier this week. The thing is light as, and looks nice, but carbon isn't for me - one stray stone and the whole thing's just going to fall to pieces.
They only had a small so it almost felt like riding my old supergoose, but given I've just purchased a nice new Talon I can imagine the improvements over decent runs.

I was quite surprised at the pricing on it though - figured the C1 would be a far bit more expensive. On the same budget though I'd probably still go for a Diamondback Zetec Comp, as, like I said, I don't care for carbon fiber.


----------



## JonesmanDave (Oct 26, 2006)

Ah, good point. I have the same feelings about carbon, thats why it did this to my XTC C0.






Anyone want to buy a brand new 19" XTC frame?


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, you could be right about carbon, - just look at those snapped carbon masts in the sydney hobart, reputedly worth $800,000 each. The funny thing is the carbon yacht 'Yendys' built completely in a chinese sweatshop placed third outright.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Well i just ordered the 19" XTC CO from Spin City Mooloolaba for $A5200 thanks to the silver tongued salesman who assured me this will be the best looking MTB ever to park outside my coffee shop . 
Stock is officially listed as 'low' at Giant Australia as of Monday 15th January, but Ross at Spincity assures me it will be in my shed within 7 days. Shed? no way! this baby is getting upgraded to prime position in the spare bedroom! I hope it arrives on time because I was severely mucked around when I bought my Cannondale road bike from Northshore bikes at Chatswood Sydney a few years ago, - it took 3 months to arrive. Bugger!


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

It's arrived, from the moment our eyes met across the showroom floor, it was L.U.V. Love!
first hurried pic sans pedals below: Only change was switch to conventional tyres, - don't trust UST, and adding a 130mm Thompson stem. 
Additional accesories purchased: 
shimano 959 pedals, 
Vetta cordless computer, 
plastic bottle cages to avoid aluminium oxide stains on bottles.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

:yesnod: very very very nice mate!

I had a pedal of the model down on a demo - the whole frame is just well, pant messing. 

Ride it like... it took you ages to save up then wait for :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice indeed, she’s looking sweet! :thumbsup:

You must be pretty long in the upper torso to need a 130mm stem! I actually went the other way with my 19” XTC and went for a 110mm, but it’s been more then a year since I’ve ridden the thing, so I’ll probably need a 120mm again now… 

I want a photo of this machine dirty, along with a ride report by the end of the week.  

Happy trails, Dave.


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Majura, thanks Low rider. I will take 'Lei Ling' out tomorrow for a test, and try to figure out all the settings and adjustments. There is no way this bike is getting dirty unless caught in a thunderstorm, - there have been quite a few around here lately and one is heading this way right now (6:27pm qld time Thursday).


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I see Graeme will have to talk some sense in to you! 

She’ll come back from a ride dirty one day!


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Nice bike maxHR.What does she weigh.I'd give the ust tyres a go just watch when you put the valves in.I've been using UST for over a year now and had no problems yesterdays ride i thought for certain that i would of punched a hole in the sidewall but i didn't normal tyres i would have snakebited the tube and these tyres are nearly a year old.They certainly roll better/faster than normal tyres.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Or if you don’t want the extra weight and expense of UST tyres, try running standard tyres with Stan’s or a similar sealant?


----------



## maxHR (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Big Damo, I'm not sure of the weight, - my scales are just not accurate enough, but the factory claims a weight of 22.5lbs which I'd say is pretty much correct.
I have had a bad history with tyres, - like slashing the sidewall of a brand new gator skin tyre by Continental on a rock on its first outing, - at the time Conti claimed it was 'unslashable'. Its really hard to find a good range of UST tyres, and the idea of doing repairs 50km from home with this new UST technology does not instill confidence.
Low rider, I had 26mm of rain last night, and the bike got mud on it at the first outing, bugger! My only complaint is I need bar ends to provide extra hand positions, - the shop was out of stock yesterday. The ride is superb, the brakes absolutely brilliant, I just need to shed weight of my huge ass and do a lot of miles, but so far I'm impressed.


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Good one! I think the last few times I’ve purchased a new chain the very first ride has been a mud ride. I remember when my XTC was new I tried to put off getting it muddy for a while. I think I lasted a bit over a week before the deed was done! 

Enjoy!

Dave.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 28, 2005)

mellic said:


> These things were swapped to bling up my boyfriend's new anthem (gees I am nice), and I got stuck with the leftovers. My boyfriend says that the performance of the avid ultimates is no different to the 7's, but the brakes are a bit lighter.


Hmmm. Sounds like the conversations I used to have with my brother... "Nah mate, that XTR stuff is rubbish. Best I give you this LX stuff because it's black, which is so much cooler..." 

My wife has this cool old-school Yeti-made hardtail with mint black XT 7-speed, custom-sized everything... I reckon she's used it five times in ten years! Still, she's a lot better at bellydancing than I am at riding...


----------



## Mays (Feb 2, 2007)

*My C1*

I got myself a C1 i think there is a few dif versions around the world of this model im not shaw, But it's running pretty much XT all over, With maciv 819 and rock shok reba race. I am going to change a few things up once i have raced it a few more times. Raced this bike twice and it was fantastic awsome speed and perfect handling


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Nice one! Welcome to MTBR *Mays*! :thumbsup:


----------

